# Hoyts lesser brand late 90's



## couch (Jan 15, 2005)

Could someone please tell me what the name of the bows were that Chuck Adams sponsered for hoyt in the late 90/early 00's. They were good bows, but cheaper that the hoyts. Thanks


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

reflex


----------



## couch (Jan 15, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

The Reflex line was discontinued last year. Had a few, great bows. Still have my Caribou. Hoyt's way of putting their bows in larger stores. Attracted many people into archery and bowhunting. Were endorsed by Chuck Adams, and some designed by him as well. Never had a problem with any of them.


----------

